# Ken Crocie--Ho enterprises



## khinton (Jun 22, 2008)

Anyone have his phone number?--his web site is closed or down. I've seen people mention him on this site:cheers


----------



## FNG69 (Nov 15, 2009)

Per CAR CRAFT Dec 2009 try this # 909-980-1451, That's in Rancho Cucamonga, Ca. Les


----------



## khinton (Jun 22, 2008)

Thank you!


----------

